# Working in accounting



## temo (Aug 30, 2013)

Do anybody work in accounting? I have gone for some jobs and not a single interview yet. 

I am only in my last year of the degree and am concerned to have such a hard time finding work. 

What are some good links on preparing resumes for Australian businesses?


----------



## apalachee_by_<3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a clue about Australia's accountancy job market, but I can recommend to register with a few recruiting agencies should you haven't done so yet. KEAT International seems like a good agency, for example, and they have valuable (and quite entertaining) job application and interview advice on their Facebook page. Good luck


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Generally they will require work experience. Usually people in Australia who are nearing the end of their degree will apply for graduate programs. Most of the graduate jobs are advertised around April for start in the following year around late January/February


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I suggest that you have to write in direct to the company. I'm not saying recruiter agents can't help but just that most of the job found are based on candidates direct contact to company


----------



## chaitanya (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi... i am commerce graduate, i have 6 years of work experience in accounts and finance. I am planning to apply for for Australian visa. What is the hit rate of getting jobs in my domain do suggest me.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

chaitanya, please check on DIAC website for you SOL. If it's in the list then you may have eligible to apply for skilled visa.


----------

